# Can someone help suggest a lip color close to this Rose McGowan one (Please)!



## ButterflyDior77 (Dec 24, 2010)

I know back in 2004/2005 she loved MAC's "Pink Packed" lipstick (which is discontinued now). 
  	I was wondering what MAC or other brand lipstick comes really close to the colors in the photos below. 

  	Thanks!





  	Also here is a screencaps of her from Charmed Season 8 (2005), in a scene where she puts on a MAC lipstick (and you can see Benefit's Dandelion Blush on the counter).


----------



## MelVegas12 (Jan 1, 2011)

lustering?


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Jan 1, 2011)

MelVegas12 said:


> lustering?



 	That's what I thought too! Great minds think a like. I ordered that and got it last week. It's pretty good. 
  	The MA online for MAC said Fanfare with Chichory (SP?) lipliner. I have fanfare and just got the liner, haven't tried both yet. 
  	Will have to see how it photographs.

  	Thanks!


----------



## MelVegas12 (Jan 2, 2011)

MelVegas12 said:


> That's what I thought too! Great minds think a like. I ordered that and got it last week. It's pretty good.
> The MA online for MAC said Fanfare with Chichory (SP?) lipliner. I have fanfare and just got the liner, haven't tried both yet.
> Will have to see how it photographs.
> 
> Thanks!


	oh im so glad!!  Ive used sublime liner with lustering and love it  its one of the only "brighter" pink lipsticks I'll wear... mostly bc my lips are small so ive had to really work with colors to make them look decent without making my face look fat .... lustering is GORGEOUS and especially in that last picture I thought it looked very similar.. I'm glad you got it!


----------

